# What is happening at the Solar Observatory in New Mexico .....



## nononono (Sep 13, 2018)

*Something mysterious is happening at a solar observatory in New Mexico*
By Rex Santus Sep 13, 2018

Something strange is happening at the Sunspot Solar Observatory in New Mexico, and there's only one thing we know for certain: It's not not an alien.

The solar observatory and a nearby post office have both been evacuated and closed until further notice “due to unforeseen circumstances.” But the reasons why the facility was vacated — and exactly when it was vacated — still remain a mystery to the public.

“We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you; however, due to unforeseen circumstances, the Sunspot Solar Observatory, including the site, is temporarily closed, until further notice,” a cryptic message on the observatory’s website says. “Thank you for your understanding.”

The story gets even more mysterious. Otero County Sheriff Benny House told the Alamogordo Daily News that his department has no idea what’s going on and has been asked to remain on standby during the facility’s evacuation. He also said the FBI is involved.

“The FBI is refusing to tell us what’s going on,” House said. “We’ve got people up there that requested us to stand by while they evacuate it. Nobody would really elaborate on any of the circumstances as to why. The FBI were up there. What their purpose was, nobody will say.”

Beyond that, House has no idea what’s happening, although he noted that a Blackhawk helicopter has been circling the area.

“But for the FBI to get involved that quick and be so secretive about it, there was a lot of stuff going on up there,” he said. “There was a Blackhawk helicopter, a bunch of people around antennas, and work crews on towers, but nobody would tell us anything.”

House said that officers went to the facility to evacuate it but were not given any specifics about why.

“They wanted us up there to help evacuate, but nobody would tell us anything,” he said. “We went up there and everything was good. There was no threat. Nobody would identify any specific threat. We hung out for a little while, then we left. No reason for us to be there. Nobody would tell us what we’re supposed to be watching out for.”

The FBI is directing all inquiries about Sunspot to the Association of Universities for Research in Astronomy (AURA), which manages the observatory.

"The Association of Universities for Research in Astronomy (AURA) is addressing a security issue at the National Solar Observatory facility at Sacramento Peak, New Mexico and has decided to temporarily vacate the facility as a precautionary measure. AURA, which manages Sacramento Peak with funding from NSF, is working with the proper authorities on this issue. We have no further comment at this time," AURA spokesperson Shari Lifson told VICE News.

We can say for sure, though, that the FBI and whoever else is involved in the observatory’s shutdown are doing a terrible job of not stirring rumors that the facility has made extraterrestrial contact.



*Spinning .....!!!*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 13, 2018)

OMG!

Klaatu Barada Nikto!


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2018)

My bet is on disgruntled employee issue.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 13, 2018)

espola said:


> My bet is on disgruntled employee issue.


My bet is a silver saucer about 50 yards diameter. With one humanoid who looks just like the late actor Michael Rennie, speaking perfect English, named Klaatu, and 40 foot Silver robot named Gort.

They’ve come to save Earth from a clamity that officially started 11/9/18.  But I’m not optimistic it will turn out well.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 13, 2018)

It's the war beneath the surface of the planet the grays vs the reptilians . . . you heard it here . . . it's been going on for some time now.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's the war beneath the surface of the planet the grays vs the reptilians . . . you heard it here . . . it's been going on for some time now.


Was that Land of the Lost?  Or The Time Machine?  The only time I saw any portion of the Land show it was too stupid to watch, when enough other less stupid kid shows were on the 4 channels we all had as kids.  But I did see the Will Ferrell Lost remake movie and I loved it.  No idea of any ironic references to the tv show.  Funny standing on its own.  The giant bug bite, dumping Dino urine on himself.  A typical afternoon in the life of 4nos.  Classic.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 13, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Was that Land of the Lost?  Or The Time Machine?  The only time I saw any portion of the Land show it was too stupid to watch, when enough other less stupid kid shows were on the 4 channels we all had as kids.  But I did see the Will Ferrell Lost remake movie and I loved it.  No idea of any ironic references to the tv show.  Funny standing on its own.  The giant bug bite, dumping Dino urine on himself.  A typical afternoon in the life of 4nos.  Classic.


nono knows to what I reference . . . he knows all to well.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> nono knows to what I reference . . . he knows all to well.


Oh dear.  4nos has some crackpot conspiracy about subterranean reptiles battling one another?   Wasn’t that the premise of those Tremors films?

Maybe I’m getting ahead of myself.  Damn it Valentine, you never plan ahead, you never take the long view, I mean here it is Monday and I'm already thinking of Wednesday... It is Monday right?


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 3151
> My bet is a silver saucer about 50 yards diameter. With one humanoid who looks just like the late actor Michael Rennie, speaking perfect English, named Klaat u, and 40 foot Silver robot named Gort.
> 
> They’ve come to save Earth from a clamity that officially started 11/9/18.  But I’m not optimistic it will turn out well.




*You sure pull a lot of " Old " twilight zone references out of your ass....*
*You gotta be 75 + years fatigued .....*

*Wake up Bob ....this is 2018 and Donald Trump is President....not*
*Dwight Eisenhower or JFK....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> nono knows to what I reference . . . he knows all to well.


*I do....?*

*Please enlighten the forum ya hard liquor swillin unshaven Rodent.... *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 13, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I do....?*
> 
> *Please enlighten the forum ya hard liquor swillin unshaven Rodent.... *


Don't confuse me with the poster of Bannon on the inside of your outhouse wall.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 13, 2018)

Anybody know why they evacuated and closed the observatory yet?


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 13, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You sure pull a lot of " Old " twilight zone references out of your ass....*
> *You gotta be 75 + years fatigued .....*
> 
> *Wake up Bob ....this is 2018 and Donald Trump is President....not*
> *Dwight Eisenhower or JFK....*


Twilight Zone, you think?  Are you at least old enough to have a credibly useful fake ID to buy beer?

If you’re one of those Charlottesville tiki torch nazis, am I’m not saying you had anything to do with one of your “side”’s murder charges, you should come clean with us at this point.  

You’ve already had enough documented absences from your normal deranged feces and anus related posts to place you at several mass shooting scenes, nazi marches and multicultural hate crimes over the last year to raise reasonable suspicion as a person of interest to law enforcement.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 13, 2018)

That Darn Bezos!  An alien conspiracy thread born from the lobotomized remnants of a psychotic lunatic, straight out of 1948-1952 Area 51 anthology.  Then satirical retorts alluding to the 1951 film “The Day The Earth Stood Still”, a few “Klaatu Barata Nikto”s, that same imbecile’s ignorance between The Twilight Zone and 50’s monster drive in films and poof, mid century furniture ads!  Brilliant algorithm.

I’m puzzled though, by the recurring ads that periodically pop up about bail bonds and a certain “Kerry’s Plumbing” in the North SD county area. Is there anyone with outstanding criminal warrants living in that area?  Bar fights?  DUIs?  Illegal fishing?  Or regularly hires Kerry’s for their lucrative commercial plumbing contracts?

Looks like Kerry’s has the public’s confidence for their commercial and residential plumbing needs, be they multimillion dollar commercial or the expansive million dollar tract housing construction in the North County area.  

Kudos to Kerry’s.  Aye and Begorrah!


----------



## nononono (Sep 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't confuse me with the poster of Bannon on the inside of your outhouse wall.


*Projecting again I see......I'll take my hook back....thank you very much.*

*More " ANUS " bait for you here real soon....meanwhile try and sober up.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 14, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> That Darn Bezos!  An alien conspiracy thread born from the lobotomized remnants of a psychotic lunatic, straight out of 1948-1952 Area 51 anthology.  Then satirical retorts alluding to the 1951 film “The Day The Earth Stood Still”, a few “Klaatu Barata Nikto”s, that same imbecile’s ignorance between The Twilight Zone and 50’s monster drive in films and poof, mid century furniture ads!  Brilliant algorithm.
> 
> I’m puzzled though, by the recurring ads that periodically pop up about bail bonds and a certain “Kerry’s Plumbing” in the North SD county area. Is there anyone with outstanding criminal warrants living in that area?  Bar fights?  DUIs?  Illegal fishing?  Or regularly hires Kerry’s for their lucrative commercial plumbing contracts?
> 
> ...



*Manafort struck a deal.....he's gunna Rat out Bill & Hillary finally.....Their Haitian *
*" pedo " pyramid scheme has finally been exposed....you might want to consider *
*cleaning up your act and joining the Conservative Party here real soon.*

*Part of the deal was that he wouldn't implicate Robert Mueller *
*and Andrew Weissman thru HIS testimony in the Uranium One scandal *
*that is going to bring a lot of DC insiders to their knees...*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 14, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Manafort struck a deal.....he's gunna Rat out Bill & Hillary finally.....Their Haitian *
> *" pedo " pyramid scheme has finally been exposed....you might want to consider *
> *cleaning up your act and joining the Conservative Party here real soon.*
> 
> ...


Hey nincompoops!  Yes, you all. Join me in the conference room.  Oh 4nos, why don’t you have a seat in the reception area.  

Now I’ll cut to the chase gentlemen, if this isn’t the most obvious “tell” that your favorite conservative compatriot hasn’t been pulling your legs all these years, then you all are hopeless.

I’m sorry you’ve all been had for so very long.  I’m told some people believe you will be laughed at for the rest of your lives.  I hope it doesn’t last that long.


----------



## nononono (Sep 14, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Hey nincompoops!  Yes, you all. Join me in the conference room.  Oh 4nos, why don’t you have a seat in the reception area.
> 
> Now I’ll cut to the chase gentlemen, if this isn’t the most obvious “tell” that your favorite conservative compatriot hasn’t been pulling your legs all these years, then you all are hopeless.
> 
> I’m sorry you’ve all been had for so very long.  I’m told some people believe you will be laughed at for the rest of your lives.  I hope it doesn’t last that long.



*Hey Bob....I got some " Fresh " Velveeta ........*

*All soft and squishy...*


*




*


*I'll wait........*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 19, 2018)

Mystery solved.  Titanium alloyed skinned aliens from another galaxy have invaded Earth, completing the self-destruction of the planet humanity has already begun.  That’s the good news. 

I, for one, welcome our silver skinned Overlords.  

Bad news, our U.S. Space Force has not been created in time to have been an early warning and deterrent.


----------



## nononono (Sep 19, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 3179 Mystery solved.  Titanium alloyed skinned aliens from another galaxy have invaded Earth, completing the self-destruction of the planet humanity has already begun.  That’s the good news.
> 
> I, for one, welcome our silver skinned Overlords.
> 
> Bad news, our U.S. Space Force has not been created in time to have been an early warning and deterrent.



*Hey Fat Slob Bob....you collect Comic books and Star Wars figures don't you....*

*See what happens....you shit up your little pond and now you are searching for fresh water.*

*I'll drop some " Velveeta " markers occasionally for you to nibble on....*

*Remember what your favorite actor said on your favorite show " The Sopranos "....*
*Don't shit where you eat.*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 19, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Hey Fat Slob Bob....you collect Comic books and Star Wars figures don't you....*
> 
> *See what happens....you shit up your little pond and now you are searching for fresh water.*
> 
> ...


One of my favorite television performers actually is quoted in attempting to defy this saying, determined to prove one CAN eat where they shat.


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2018)

espola said:


> My bet is on disgruntled employee issue.


Almost right --

https://www.ktsm.com/news/local/el-paso-news/child-pornography-reason-behind-sunspot-observatory-closure-according-to-court-documents/1460386237


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Almost right --
> 
> https://www.ktsm.com/news/local/el-paso-news/child-pornography-reason-behind-sunspot-observatory-closure-according-to-court-documents/1460386237


No wonder nono was so concerned, they were looking for one of his kind, maybe even nono himself.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No wonder nono was so concerned, they were looking for one of his kind, maybe even nono himself.


Nononono a kiddie porn aficionado?  I refuse to believe it.  There is no, and let me be emphatic to a degree of four times saying it without regard to spaces in between. nononono, nononono!  nononono is not the creepy janitor at the sunspot lab accused of kiddie porn viewing.  I can’t and won’t believe nononono is a creepy kiddie porn viewer.  nononono!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 20, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Nononono a kiddie porn aficionado?  I refuse to believe it.  There is no, and let me be emphatic to a degree of four times saying it without regard to spaces in between. nononono, nononono!  nononono is not the creepy janitor at the sunspot lab accused of kiddie porn viewing.  I can’t and won’t believe nononono is a creepy kiddie porn viewer.  nononono!


He claims it as "research" he is conducting.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Almost right --
> 
> https://www.ktsm.com/news/local/el-paso-news/child-pornography-reason-behind-sunspot-observatory-closure-according-to-court-documents/1460386237


And Hillary almost got elected.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No wonder nono was so concerned, they were looking for one of his kind, maybe even nono himself.


You are a lib.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 20, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Nononono a kiddie porn aficionado?  I refuse to believe it.  There is no, and let me be emphatic to a degree of four times saying it without regard to spaces in between. nononono, nononono!  nononono is not the creepy janitor at the sunspot lab accused of kiddie porn viewing.  I can’t and won’t believe nononono is a creepy kiddie porn viewer.  nononono!





Hüsker Dü said:


> He claims it as "research" he is conducting.


Without intentionally adding the full quotes from the previous posts above, with all their salacious terms like nononono, kiddie porn, and research, other than to provide context to my post, let me suggest nononono be given an opportunity to assert his position of doing “research” on kiddie porn.  But our committee must act without delay. 

Just as a Supreme Court vacancy can not remain unfilled for 10 months for political reasons, our review of nononono and his assertion of doing so-called “research” on kiddie porn can’t wait a moment longer.  Thus, nononono has one hour from the date of this post to explain what research on kiddie porn nononono was conducting, rather than the more plausible explanation of the closure of the UFO monitoring facility that Klaatu for now has instructed Gort not to destroy all of humankind by his plea of “Klaatu Barada Nikto”.


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No wonder nono was so concerned, they were looking for one of his kind, maybe even nono himself.





Hüsker Dü said:


> He claims it as "research" he is conducting.



*Would you like to say that to my face.

I can arrange it if you like....you won't like the results.

You would be wise to retract the comments.*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 20, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Would you like to say that to my face.*
> 
> *I can arrange it if you like....you won't like the results.*
> 
> *You would be wise to retract the comments.*


Nononono has issued a direct threat of either an assault and/or battery, two different but related illegal criminal acts.  Instead, nononono could have explained his use of an alien observatory facility (which he voluntarily elected to create a new thread) to explain nononono’s apparent use of said facility to view or “research” kiddie porn.  This is a direct violation of the TOS of the forum, and although I’m never one to file a complaint to administration, since I believe we are all just having fun at each other’s fictitious expense, I’m not one to report such a direct threat of assault or battery to the administrator, who makes periodic visits to our insane asylum, and I believe has developed, or late, certain misgivings on the mental state of the CIC.

Bear in mind without a GED, let alone any HS diploma, or God forbid, a Juris Doctrine, I’ve no way to know the distinction between an assault or a battery, but it seems like the shorter version of my avatar name, whichever portion of our anatomy is involved, has indeed directly threatened my physical safety.

I’ve witnessed a fellow who I believe used the term “capricious” against the administer to find himself banned from a prior iteration of the forum kitchen.  

Bear in mind that fellow had a long record of obnoxious comments that tested the TOS, thus the “capricious” comment however may have been the tipping point.  Yet, ironically, his political views I agreed with. 

I suppose Amanda Cromwell is now the “administrator” to his loose lips these days, if families of opposition teams are permitted to sit on the same sideline as families of UCLA women’s soccer families are permitted to sit at the new Annenberg Stadium, and be potentially subjected to his coarse rhetoric paternal crude and unnecessary ramblings.  

Surprising (yes?) to my degreeof my memory, specific recall, and detailed notation to the long history of the original forum, and its reincarnations, huh?

But I don’t believe for a second the explanation that someone had the capacity to erase the original forum.  Yes, it needed to be exorcised, literally.  But erased, no way.  It was deleted, killed became it was a needed mercy killing. And bravo for doing so.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 20, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Nononono has issued a direct threat of either an assault and/or battery, two different but related illegal criminal acts.  Instead, nononono could have explained his use of an alien observatory facility (which he voluntarily elected to create a new thread) to explain nononono’s apparent use of said facility to view or “research” kiddie porn.  This is a direct violation of the TOS of the forum, and although I’m never one to file a complaint to administration, since I believe we are all just having fun at each other’s fictitious expense, I’m not one to report such a direct threat of assault or battery to the administrator, who makes periodic visits to our insane asylum, and I believe has developed, or late, certain misgivings on the mental state of the CIC.
> 
> Bear in mind without a GED, let alone any HS diploma, or God forbid, a Juris Doctrine, I’ve no way to know the distinction between an assault or a battery, but it seems like the shorter version of my avatar name, whichever portion of our anatomy is involved, has indeed directly threatened my physical safety.
> 
> ...


Peyote?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Peyote?


Acid....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Without intentionally adding the full quotes from the previous posts above, with all their salacious terms like nononono, kiddie porn, and research, other than to provide context to my post, let me suggest nononono be given an opportunity to assert his position of doing “research” on kiddie porn.  But our committee must act without delay.
> 
> Just as a Supreme Court vacancy can not remain unfilled for 10 months for political reasons, our review of nononono and his assertion of doing so-called “research” on kiddie porn can’t wait a moment longer.  Thus, nononono has one hour from the date of this post to explain what research on kiddie porn nononono was conducting, rather than the more plausible explanation of the closure of the UFO monitoring facility that Klaatu for now has instructed Gort not to destroy all of humankind by his plea of “Klaatu Barada Nikto”.


Start here, glasshoppah.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Teachings_of_Don_Juan


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Start here, glasshoppah.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Teachings_of_Don_Juan


You need to go find the red spot on the porch and sit there yourself.


----------



## nononono (Sep 21, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Nononono has issued a direct threat of either an assault and/or battery, two different but related illegal criminal acts.  Instead, nononono could have explained his use of an alien observatory facility (which he voluntarily elected to create a new thread) to explain nononono’s apparent use of said facility to view or “research” kiddie porn.  This is a direct violation of the TOS of the forum, and although I’m never one to file a complaint to administration, since I believe we are all just having fun at each other’s fictitious expense, I’m not one to report such a direct threat of assault or battery to the administrator, who makes periodic visits to our insane asylum, and I believe has developed, or late, certain misgivings on the mental state of the CIC.
> 
> Bear in mind without a GED, let alone any HS diploma, or God forbid, a Juris Doctrine, I’ve no way to know the distinction between an assault or a battery, but it seems like the shorter version of my avatar name, whichever portion of our anatomy is involved, has indeed directly threatened my physical safety.
> 
> ...



*You are the " Rat ' on the shoulder of Pussy.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You are the " Rat ' on the shoulder of Pussy.....*


The "pussy grabber" in chief is now surrounded by rats if you will. 'Rats' to you, 'patriots' to the rest of the country. 

The 25th or he'll quit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The "pussy grabber" in chief is now surrounded by rats if you will. 'Rats' to you, 'patriots' to the rest of the country.
> 
> The 25th or he'll quit.


Who says you gotta sneak it to dream?
You dream big with the best of em.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who says you gotta sneak it to dream?
> You dream big with the best of em.


Go big or go home nutter . . . and when it comes to being a nutter you certainly have decided to go big.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Go big or go home nutter . . . and when it comes to being a nutter you certainly have decided to go big.


I am home.
What next?


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Would you like to say that to my face.*
> 
> *I can arrange it if you like....you won't like the results.*
> 
> *You would be wise to retract the comments.*





nononono said:


> *You are the " Rat ' on the shoulder of Pussy.....*


A long time so-called “fisherman” threatening and yelling at a fish.  Are you sure you are holding the end of the rod rather than thrashing in the water with a hook caught inside your mouth?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> A long time so-called “fisherman” threatening and yelling at a fish.  Are you sure you are holding the end of the rod rather than thrashing in the water with a hook caught inside your mouth?


This may be your shortest and best work yet.


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The "pussy grabber" in chief is now surrounded by rats if you will. 'Rats' to you, 'patriots' to the rest of the country.
> 
> The 25th or he'll quit.



*Pussy ....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> A long time so-called “fisherman” threatening and yelling at a fish.  Are you sure you are holding the end of the rod rather than thrashing in the water with a hook caught inside your mouth?


*You hungry again......I'll drop some Velveeta in the am.*

*Meanwhile there's a 51 year old lady hiding out in a low*
*rate Hotel in Adam Schiff's district that claims she was*
*" stiffed " at a House Party in Maryland 36 years ago and*
*she is hungry for a Comet Pizza....Either you or that other*
*creep John Podesta can deliver it, she's tipping with Soros*
*Dollars....Chop Chop....!*


----------

